# Inlet Harbor Fishing pier



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Is Inlet Harbor Fishing pier near Ponce Inlet a good fishing alternative when southwest winds have the water murky along the surf? I will be in the area for the month of March and would
like to have some place to fish when the surf has little to offer other than catfish and sailors choice. What about the Bridges?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I found it on Googlemaps and put up a few images of the area below . . . I used to live in South FL and the Treasure Coast, but I've never fished that area.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

*Inlet harbor*

Ive only fished Florida once and that was at pier 60 in clearwater. I plan on fishing the stretch from Ponce Inlet north to Flagler beach for the entirety of March 2015. Just looking for 
alternatives when the surf is murky. 



ez2cdave said:


> I found it on Googlemaps and put up a few images of the area below . . . I used to live in South FL and the Treasure Coast, but I've never fished that area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> Ive only fished Florida once and that was at pier 60 in clearwater. I plan on fishing the stretch from Ponce Inlet north to Flagler beach for the entirety of March 2015. Just looking for alternatives when the surf is murky.


Wow . . . What a coincidence !

I used to live in Lakeland, FL and, in 1966, my Dad took me to the Clearwater pier, where I caught my first fish ever ( I was 5 ) . . . I was instantly "hooked" on Pier Fishing !

Small world, I was born in K.C., KS !

Tight Lines !


----------

